# Steamed mantis ootheca!



## ismart (Sep 3, 2009)

I just read something rather interesting regarding chinese medicine and mantid ootheca. They say i fyou steam the ooths you could cure blood blockage, impotence, urinary bleeding, and make pregnancy in women possible! So anyone with these problems that are willing to try some please feel free to let us know your findings. :lol: But in all seriousness has anybody here ever eaten an ooth or is willing to try it?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 3, 2009)

In prep school I had to take a scripture class. I recall learning that the 'manna from heaven' upon which the israelites survived during their sojourn in the desert was actually mantid oothecae.


----------



## ismart (Sep 3, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> In prep school I had to take a scripture class. I recall learning that the 'manna from heaven' upon which the israelites survived during their sojourn in the desert was actually mantid oothecae.


Thats pretty interesting! The ooths are supposed to be high in protein. So Arkanis, will you be the first to try the 'manna from heaven' :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd eat one. I know it isn't going to do any of those things they claim but I would be willing to eat one. I've ate a lot worse.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 3, 2009)

i'll let Rick try that one first and report back to us


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 3, 2009)

O.K. I got tired of the empty Chinese ooth on my BR mirror and started eating it. I found that no amount of chewing would masticate it, though, so I'll try steaming it, but don't have high hopes for a different result. BTW, is it the ooth itself that has all of these magical properties or should it have live eggs/nymphs inside? Tough luck if the latter!


----------



## ismart (Sep 3, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> O.K. I got tired of the empty Chinese ooth on my BR mirror and started eating it. I found that no amount of chewing would masticate it, though, so I'll try steaming it, but don't have high hopes for a different result. BTW, is it the ooth itself that has all of these magical properties or should it have live eggs/nymphs inside? Tough luck if the latter!


I think it has to be fertile for it to cure your illnesses. I cant imagine it ever not being crunchy! :lol: 

Well, let us know Phil if that empty chinese ooth does anything for you? I don't want to have to sacrifice all those unhatched nymphs for nothing.


----------



## agent A (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's the thing, I hear that the ooths would make you quite sick on an empty stomach (will get the link asap), I also read somewhere on google that an ootheca's foam is made out of the female's urine.


----------



## bassist (Sep 3, 2009)

agent A said:


> Here's the thing, I hear that the ooths would make you quite sick on an empty stomach (will get the link asap), I also read somewhere on google that an ootheca's foam is made out of the female's urine.


Lies.


----------



## agent A (Sep 3, 2009)

bassist said:


> Lies.


and that site about the eggs making you sick isn't up anymore.


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 3, 2009)

i think by "steam" they dont mean eat it, but i think they mean to make it smolder overtime and breathe it in. I know getting a piece of the termites home and smoldering it curse foot fungus and is made to make future fires because it takes forever for it to finish burning. what do you think.


----------



## agent A (Sep 3, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> I know getting a piece of the termites home and smoldering it curse foot fungus and is made to make future fires because it takes forever for it to finish burning. what do you think.


I saw that on survivorman


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 3, 2009)

agent A said:


> and that site about the eggs making you sick isn't up anymore.


Good!


----------



## Christian (Sep 3, 2009)

> In prep school I had to take a scripture class. I recall learning that the 'manna from heaven' upon which the israelites survived during their sojourn in the desert was actually mantid oothecae.


That's very unlikely. The most likely, widely accepted explanation for manna is that it is crystalized honeydew of the cicadas sucking phloem liquids. It is still observable today.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> i'll let Rick try that one first and report back to us


Dont' have any fertile ooths right now. Even if I did I wouldn't post about it on here. I am sure somebody would be upset.


----------



## agent A (Sep 3, 2009)

Christian said:


> That's very unlikely. The most likely, widely accepted explanation for manna is that it is crystalized honeydew of the cicadas sucking phloem liquids. It is still observable today.


I read in a book (I'll try to find it) that manna was something, but I know it wasn't mantis ooths. Did mantids even live in that area at that time and if they did, I don't think they live in trees.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 3, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> i think by "steam" they dont mean eat it, but i think they mean to make it smolder overtime and breathe it in. I know getting a piece of the termites home and smoldering it curse foot fungus and is made to make future fires because it takes forever for it to finish burning. what do you think.


If the source says "steam," that's probably what it means. Orientals (Thai, Japanese and some Chinese, anyway) do a lot of steaming, and you can buy a bamboo steamer at oriental stores.

Doug, no way am I going to inhale the smoke from a burning ooth to cure athlete's foot that I don't have anyway. What, are you trying to do, kill me?


----------



## agent A (Sep 3, 2009)

I can't seem to find that book, I'll find it soon though I promise you all!


----------



## planetq (Sep 3, 2009)

Eeeewwww Come on dudes! hahaha


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 3, 2009)

let me get this right, you just ate one? your about to eat it again after steeming, but inhaling is dangerous? lol come on phil lol at least find a friend with it and try it lol i think inhaling is alot healthier than eating lol.


----------



## ismart (Sep 3, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> let me get this right, you just ate one? your about to eat it again after steeming, but inhaling is dangerous? lol come on phil lol at least find a friend with it and try it lol i think inhaling is alot healthier than eating lol.


I think to reap any benefits you have eat it.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 3, 2009)

O.K. I couldn't find my steamer thingy, so I put the ooth in a strainer and put it over a pan with a little water and the lid (mostly) on. I steamed it for five mins and found that instead of being crunchy and unmasticateable, it was now soggy and unmasticatable. If anyone has a few fertile ooths (preferably of rare/desirable species), please feel free to send them to me, and I'll let you know if I get a different result.

I must say, though, that after chewing and swallowing, my blood does not appear to be clogged, and my urine is its normal color, but in order to check out the impotence thing, I shall need an assistant. Please feel free to advertise your availability on this thread or by p.m.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2009)

hahaha, I wouldnt touch this with a ten foot pole, first of all I lied! Rick if you get pregnant, I will claim it as mine...! I wanna be rich an in Rigblys (spelled wron) believe it or not with you! and Phil, that is not an ooth, it is an old dried out crispix! so spit it out! :lol:


----------



## charleyandbecky (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm sitting here just laughing out loud at some of you and my husband wanted to know what was so funny. I didn't quite know what to say. He just wouldn't get it.   

Rebecca


----------



## spicey (Sep 4, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> O.K. I couldn't find my steamer thingy, so I put the ooth in a strainer and put it over a pan with a little water and the lid (mostly) on. I steamed it for five mins and found that instead of being crunchy and unmasticateable, it was now soggy and unmasticatable. If anyone has a few fertile ooths (preferably of rare/desirable species), please feel free to send them to me, and I'll let you know if I get a different result. I must say, though, that after chewing and swallowing, my blood does not appear to be clogged, and my urine is its normal color, but in order to check out the impotence thing, I shall need an assistant. Please feel free to advertise your availability on this thread or by p.m.


Hmm...maybe by "steam" they meant to "steep" it, and then drink the liquid that it was steeped in. (The Eastern Cultures do drink a lot of herbal remedy teas you know) How about giving that a try instead of all of that wasted chewing and let us know, okay Phil?

And as far as the impotence part, I'm not available, sorry. :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 4, 2009)

spicey said:


> Hmm...maybe by "steam" they meant to "steep" it, and then drink the liquid that it was steeped in. (The Eastern Cultures do drink a lot of herbal remedy teas you know) How about giving that a try instead of all of that wasted chewing and let us know, okay Phil?And as far as the impotence part, I'm not available, sorry. :lol:


Now isn't that just grand! Now that I've got to the really interesting part of the experiment, everyone wants to reinterpret "steaming" which is not a very difficult word or process. I think that some of you guys just want to see me suffer. :lol:


----------



## spicey (Sep 4, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Now isn't that just grand! Now that I've got to the really interesting part of the experiment, everyone wants to reinterpret "steaming" which is not a very difficult word or process. I think that some of you guys just want to see me suffer. :lol:


I found you a volunteer...........


----------



## sbugir (Sep 4, 2009)

I ate one of my dead Chinese ooths today... It wasn't too bad and it was edible. I did steam it and it was pretty soggy. Kinda reminded me off soggy bread. So far I'm not sick lol but i doubt there are any pros for it other than just protein.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, this topic makes the yearbook for sure!


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I ate one of my dead Chinese ooths today... It wasn't too bad and it was edible. I did steam it and it was pretty soggy. Kinda reminded me off soggy bread. So far I'm not sick lol but i doubt there are any pros for it other than just protein.


I'd have to eat it raw then. Soggy bread makes me gag.


----------



## Christian (Sep 5, 2009)

Why so complicated: grind it to powder, take a paper roll and... you know. If the ooth has any medical outcomes, you will know it very fast.


----------



## agent A (Sep 5, 2009)

Christian said:


> Why so complicated: grind it to powder, take a paper roll and... you know. If the ooth has any medical outcomes, you will know it very fast.


no no no, not with a paper towel roll, with rolled up money!  I know what you mean there Christian!


----------



## ismart (Sep 5, 2009)

Christian said:


> Why so complicated: grind it to powder, take a paper roll and... you know. If the ooth has any medical outcomes, you will know it very fast.


 :lol: I think i will grind mine up and add it to some brownie mix.  :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Sep 5, 2009)

im sure you can find somehing better to add to your brownies  

hmm i always believed manna to be semolina. it has been used to feed populations before and in ukraine semolina porridge was called manna porridge (mannaya kasha).


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 6, 2009)

superfreak said:


> im sure you can find somehing better to add to your brownies  hmm i always believed manna to be semolina. it has been used to feed populations before and in ukraine semolina porridge was called manna porridge (mannaya kasha).


Yeah, that's what I was taught, too. You can even buy it in the U.S.! http://www.alenkastore.com/store/products_...s/p0111_500.JPG

This was one of my most hated deserts (puddings) when I was a kid.  If I had been an Israelite in the desert, I think that I would have starved to death.


----------



## gadunka888 (Sep 6, 2009)

http://blockshisan.blogspot.com/2006/09/jungle-boy.html

look at the second paragraph, 3rd last sentence onwards. And i always though that no one ate mantis or mantis '' by-products''


----------



## agent A (Sep 6, 2009)

does it matter what species ooth you use?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 6, 2009)

agent A said:


> does it matter what species ooth you use?


Ofcourse, ooths from the _Mantis religiosa_ are nice crunchy, while those of _Pseudocreobotra_ are like fries.

My personal fave is _Ameles spp_ ooths. Perfect combination betwee3n air holes and foam.

Add a few spices and grilled crab and voila!


----------



## mythal (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh, it's excellent! Guess I won't have to go hunting for polar bears come winter, should my Idolos grow into adults.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 7, 2009)

polar bears? where do you live?


----------



## mythal (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, some people think that there are polar bears in Finland, so who am I to say otherwise?  Wouldn't have hunted those regardless, but it is always good to know that there are options available.


----------

